# Anal Mamometry Test



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

I am supposed to have this performed Tuesday morning.Unfortunately, it is scheduled at 6:30 AM, and I am supposed to get up at 4:00 AM and give myself a Fleets enema.Oh, too early in the morning.I was instructed to also give myself a Fleets enema the night before - tomorrow, Monday night.My concern is that I currently have extremely bad diarrhea, and I am afraid that this is too much. Right now all I want to do is go to bed early so I can adjust my sleep schedule, but my diarrhea is too bad to allow me to go to bed.If I continue to have diarrhea tomorrow, should I skip the enema tomorrow night, and only do the one Fleets enema on Tuesday morning.(To complicate things somewhat, I do have incomplete evacuation problems, and have a difficult time emptying everything out.)I don't believe my doctor will be in the office tomorrow, so by the time I contact him, it will be past tense.Please, advice will be greatly appreciated.Alternating C & DIncomplete Evacuation'Slight' Rectocele MSEvelyn


----------

